# Why is therapy so expsensive?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

every therapist I can find that treats depersonalization-derealization disorder doesn't accept any health insurance and it costs at least $100 per session... How the fuck are people supposed to get treated? And I was diagnosed and had to pay $300 just for this. She told me psychotherapy is my treatment so no medications and I wouldn't take any medications. I always get a negative side effect for all kinds of medications when treating other medical conditions that is not psychological. It's like therapy is for the rich people.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

If you want a practical answer, probably because they are highly trained, or at least i'd hope so. Half of that is going to tax and the practice, so they earn 50 dollars per hour x say 5 people a day... 250 dollars a day, it sucks it really does but that's the wage of a Pro at many different industries... in the UK that's about 50K a year, i've friends who make more doing a lot less. Medical care has a premium and probably a lot of Uni bills...

To add something helpful, some of the best people i've talked to DP about knew very little, iif they knew a plan of action, well I don't know but therapy isn't cheap for anyone


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

So what percentage goes to the therapist in the US because it's usually at least $150.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

What bothers me more is the inability to investigate their credentials. I doubt that most of them helped anybody at all recover fron DPD. They are just clueless on the most part. But they get to feel good because they 'help people' and get paid a shit tonne to do it. Mindfulness is free and is helping me. I got a lot of therapy and was of no benefit. What triggered your dp? And what are your symptoms?


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Broken said:


> What bothers me more is the inability to investigate their credentials. I doubt that most of them helped anybody at all recover fron DPD. They are just clueless on the most part. But they get to feel good because they 'help people' and get paid a shit tonne to do it. Mindfulness is free and is helping me. I got a lot of therapy and was of no benefit. What triggered your dp? And what are your symptoms?
> 
> well, I know the person who diagnosed me is one of the best and she trains other therapists in that area, she trained the therapist I saw for therapy (only went there 3 times since it was too much). She knows what the fuck she is doing, both of them do. She even has a therapy group for people who experienced childhood abuse. I audio recorded when she diagnosed me, she said 3 phases of treatment for me are talking and processing the abuse, then managing skills with DP and DR, then learning to live a life without dissociation, she said she chooses not to treat people who got DP or DR from doing drugs and said she can choose who to see LOL


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

She chooses not to treat people who got dp from doing drugs? So that might suggest the majority of those people have transient dp that comes and goes with anxiety and stress. Treat the anxiety, you treat the dp. The actual disorder where you have it 24/7 is actually difficult to treat, probably why she doesn't bother. The whole field just lacks quantitative results and methods. And why I am so sceptical is that 99% of therapists will tell you there is something to be done. And they know how to do it. When in reality if they were honest they would tell you they don't have a fucking clue


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Broken said:


> She chooses not to treat people who got dp from doing drugs? So that might suggest the majority of those people have transient dp that comes and goes with anxiety and stress. Treat the anxiety, you treat the dp. The actual disorder where you have it 24/7 is actually difficult to treat, probably why she doesn't bother. The whole field just lacks quantitative results and methods. And why I am so sceptical is that 99% of therapists will tell you there is something to be done. And they know how to do it. When in reality if they were honest they would tell you they don't have a fucking clue


actually they dont have transient dp, I myself have DR 24/7 and she says she sees some who have dp and dr 24/7. I have DP but not 24/7. She didnt treat me because I couldnt afford it and she is more than 1 hour away from me. I would prefer the other therapist I saw 3 times but it also costs too much. I dont know why someone who got DP or DR from drugs will continue to do drugs? must be a drug addict, she doesn't specialize in treating drug addicts, maybe that's why she doesnt want to see them because they need to get treated for that first, this is from her bio, she knows what she is doing, This is who diagnosed me.

Dr. Williams has been a licensed clinical psychologist since 2003, and specializes in the treatment of complex PTSD and dissociative disorders, as well as anxiety disorders in Atlanta. She works within both cognitive-behavioral and psychodynamic paradigms of treatment. She has received extensive supervision and consultation from experts in the field including Dr. Richard Loewenstein, Dr. Christine Courtois, and Dr. Richard Chefetz. Dr. Williams is an active member of the International Society for the Study of Trauma and Dissociation (ISSTD).

Dr. Williams received her undergraduate degree from Vanderbilt University in 1995 and her Ph.D. in Clinical Psychology from Texas A&M University in 2001. She underwent a two year post-doctoral fellowship in the Trauma Disorders Program at Sheppard Pratt Hospital in Baltimore, Maryland, and subsequently worked as a psychologist in that program for four years. She has also worked in the Center for Post-Traumatic Disorders Program at the Psychiatric Institute of Washington, DC. Prior to going into private practice, Dr. Williams gained significant experience treating anxiety disorders at the Anxiety and Stress Management Institute in Atlanta.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Because the U.S. has an awful habit of letting the people bleed themselves dry on things like healthcare. It's just a money-making industry. It's for the same reason you can buy a pack of cigarettes for $4 - because if you get cancer, you'll be footing the bill. Compare that to say, Australia, where they have a universal healthcare system and a pack of smokes is set to go up to $40 in 2020. Your only viable options in the States are a ) be very rich or b ) stay healthy.

That's aside from the fact that most therapists just talk out their ass anyway. I can't count the number of times I've sat in some self-important douchebag's office, looking at all their fancy degrees framed on the wall, yet it's me doing all the talking without any constructive input or advice from the therapist. I've noticed too that in many instances they'll do their best to make every appointment as worthless as possible so they can drag out the number of sessions you're forced to undergo just so they get to charge you more often.

A broken, sickening system.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

because you live in a shit country. I get treatment for free


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

what I want to know is how the fuck can just reading a book actually treat my dissociative disorder? Feeling Unreal is too technical after the first chapter of personal stories, The Stranger in the Mirror was about all dissociative disorders with an emphasis on DID, only one chapter dedicated on how to treat it using some distracting, grounding techniques, etc... which I don't remember much about it. Then Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder by Fugen Nezigoglu is specifically for treating this disorder. I read like half of it years ago, don't remember any specifics but it is a good book and the best out of these 3 to treat it. Feeling Unreal is too technical especially when they talk about the brain.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is have been used by many;http://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation.html


----------



## insearchofmyself21 (Sep 25, 2017)

It's just ridiculous. In my country it is also expensive as hell to the point that a good professional costs half of my salary a month and as it was said, in many ocasions, they don't have a clue what you're talking about. I saw one for 3 times and after she did EXACTLY THE SAME ACTIVITIES she has done with me the previous session, because probably she didn't even take a look at my records, I decided to quit it.

Ps: The activity was reading a child's book about ocd.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Chicane said:


> Because the U.S. has an awful habit of letting the people bleed themselves dry on things like healthcare. It's just a money-making industry. It's for the same reason you can buy a pack of cigarettes for $4 - because if you get cancer, you'll be footing the bill. Compare that to say, Australia, where they have a universal healthcare system and a pack of smokes is set to go up to $40 in 2020. Your only viable options in the States are a ) be very rich or b ) stay healthy.
> 
> That's aside from the fact that most therapists just talk out their ass anyway. I can't count the number of times I've sat in some self-important douchebag's office, looking at all their fancy degrees framed on the wall, yet it's me doing all the talking without any constructive input or advice from the therapist. I've noticed too that in many instances they'll do their best to make every appointment as worthless as possible so they can drag out the number of sessions you're forced to undergo just so they get to charge you more often.
> 
> A broken, sickening system.


Welcome to the world of Therapy and Psychiatry scam artists...They are all full of s**t........

They truth is talk therapy is absolute garbage when it comes to treating Depersonalisation Disorder...A chemical imbalance in the brain which is what DP is cannot be repaired by talking about it....

Unfortunately most therapists will fill you full of false hope to get you going back again and again....You will keep writing them cheques for 300 dollars an hour and at the same time you will walk out of every session after a pep talk that lifts you for about 20 minutes then bang theres the DP just like it was before you went into the office......

Psychiatrists will do the same only you will leave with a pep talk and a prescription...

Nobody in the world knows how to treat DP properly either through therapy or medicines....It is a game of trial and error...

My advice is to save your money....

Your lucky your not in Ireland where average people are waiting up to 3 or 4 months to get appointments in Mental Health care centres...

The truth is and ive said it before on here is that Mental Health care is still in the dark ages....


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I've just wanted 13 months to get therapy in England. I'm not hopeful of it helping, but open minded as some memories have come up in the last year. The issue is my mind is so foggy I don't even know if I have completely imagined them.

I do doubt therapy can treat this disorder. I think a large part of my issue is how I directly handle my emotions. My methods before dp were so bad they just escalated any bad emotions and made them worse or I would tense my abdomen... a weird habit but it helped distract me from my anxiety. I'm learning more and more each day about how to positively handle these emotions with mindfulness. But that word is dead as it's been sold as something else on the most part


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

eddy1886 said:


> Welcome to the world of Therapy and Psychiatry scam artists...They are all full of s**t........
> 
> They truth is talk therapy is absolute garbage when it comes to treating Depersonalisation Disorder...A chemical imbalance in the brain which is what DP is cannot be repaired by talking about it....
> 
> ...


Its not all bullsh*t, one time I had an episode for the first time ever of an intense subconscious feeling that manifested itself by how I was physically expressing myself which was sadness and what triggered it was something related to the abuse, the therapist said this was me experiencing feelings I normally dont due to DP, and the psychologist told me when someone is being treated for DP that when they experience more of reality all feelings will be more intense and she was right.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If there is anybody on here who cured their DP with therapy "alone" please step forward and tell us your story?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

eddy1886 said:


> If there is anybody on here who cured their DP with therapy "alone" please step forward and tell us your story?????????????????????????????????


It's not currently believed that mental illness can be cured with talk therapy. People can come out of undesired states with the help of therapy, but some states are like afflictions, for lack of a better word, in that a person can't just be talked out of it. You can probably lessen your depersonalization in therapy, or by yourself, but completely getting rid of it is outside of my knowledge. Maybe you can talk to people in the success subforum?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

insearchofmyself21 said:


> It's just ridiculous. In my country it is also expensive as hell to the point that a good professional costs half of my salary a month and as it was said, in many ocasions, they don't have a clue what you're talking about. I saw one for 3 times and after she did EXACTLY THE SAME ACTIVITIES she has done with me the previous session, because probably she didn't even take a look at my records, I decided to quit it.
> 
> Ps: The activity was reading a child's book about ocd.


Yeah, they're almost all too expensive, and many are ineffective. Good therapy is a luxury.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

MobiusX said:


> So what percentage goes to the therapist in the US because it's usually at least $150.


Well at that rate they are on at least 60-100k a year. I agree with Eddy, find me a story where someone spent once a week talking about it for a few years and it cured them... Talking about anything helps the stress, but good friends and family can be just as helpful.

I am with the chemical imbalance crew on this, I could talk about my depression (to name something slightly more specific) all day for years and no change, give me an AD that is working and in a few months I don't have it without doing anything different.. all talk therapy can give you in my opinion is coping mechanism, help you change your thought pattern (again coping) and process the situation...after that I don't see how else it can fix the situation.

I've done it and it was like talking about everything you don't like over and over, goes round in circles to me, while as the right medication and in the case of depression for example it wasn't even there to talk about.

It's like talking about any condition like a broken leg, until it is healing, what is talking about it going to do apart from remind you that it's there? Just my take and experience... If i was you i'd play the trial and error game with medication someone who knows what DP is


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

since learning more about trauma, dp and dissociaton I've incorporated a certain number of techniques used in phase-oriented therapy and found them to be beneficial. Yes, I've experienced abreactions, but continue to make progress. It's the abreactions that lead me to believe it's best to have professional guidance from a well qualified therapist.

Like most people, I can't afford therapy but I have been able to utilise some of the approaches involved. 
There are also personal and ethical reasons as to why I do not share much of my story on a public forum. Talk therapy is just one of many therapeutic approaches, it isn't the only option and it's not always advisable.


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

Therapy doesn't work anyways.


----------

